# Shipping to Buffalo?



## Tom Dl (Feb 15, 2011)

Tonight the CBC had a story on Canadians picking stuff purchased online in the US from TSB Shipping in Point Roberts, Washington. The service looked excellent and was very cheap. Has anyone experimented with anything similar, but nearer Toronto.

I have to buy a lot of technical stuff in the US. Some of it comes direct, and some of it goes to a friend who forwards for me. Heavier items can't be practically shipped, and yet there often are no suplliers in canada. So I wouldn't just be picking up small items, the place would have to be able to handle items of some size also. In the story, TSB handled some large items also, from the look of it.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

The UPS store and Mailboxes Etc offer that service. I looked into it a while back, but I can't remember the details. I think it was less than $10 charge to have something shipped to them.


----------



## tombiosis (Dec 18, 2010)

tons of info on this out there...check out the thread on "red flag deals"...
one can save hundreds of dollars this way. I live in Ottawa and many of us head to ogdensburg for this. There are several companies that provide you with a U.S. address for shipping purposes. 
Tires and auto accessories are very popular. TireRack and others will send rims and tires already balanced to the border with free shipping! When you pick them up, make sure to declare your purchases, and depending on the day you will most likely have to pay taxes...while there most people fill up their gas tanks and pick up some odds and ends/groceries etc...google canadian border services for all the info.
The story on CBC was pointing out that the limits for duty free have risen.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

If your picking up expensive but small items, and don't feel like driving to the border, USPS $40 flat rate boxes are the way to go. No extra brokerage fees. And depending on the day you may or may not pay HST...

I never understood how HST at the border works though. If you return an item does the government refund your taxes?


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I ship to friends in Buffalo and Florida and pick things up when I am there. I would say that the USPS service above sounds good if Canada Post is in no way involved. In the past I found that if Canada Post was involved at all that I would be getting hit with not only the taxes but 'handling' charges.


----------



## realist (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.cbiusa.com/ Has a $6/package plan, or others. I have not used them, but my friend has used them a bunch.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

ddkay said:


> I never understood how HST at the border works though. If you return an item does the government refund your taxes?


Yes. http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/import/postal-postale/dispute-contestation-eng.html#c2

That's a link to the form you would use. It isn't clear from the web text, but on the form itself you can request a refund of GST/HST because you returned the item.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Well whatdyaknow, thanks MG


----------

